# NaPoWriMo 2021 - register your interest here



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2021)

​*
Why not join WF's 2021 NaPoWriMo challenge? 
Please register your interest here.​
*The challenge will be hosted on the NaPoWriMo forum or, if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a NaPoWriMo workshop
​*
You can chat about NaPoWriMo with fellow poets around the 'Round Table'

The challenge commences on the 1st April, so please do not post poems beforehand, they will be removed.



New members please contact Darren or PiP for posting access.

Only members who have completed the full 30 days will be issued an award.

**Any questions please shout!*


----------



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2021)

I will participate again this year.
And you?


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 6, 2021)

Sounds like fun and quite a challenge. Please count me in. (I'd like to protect my first publishing rights so I guess I should be put in your NaPoWriMo workshop. Thanks!


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 6, 2021)

*poet-mah-poets napo2021*

mindreader, you!
started my box last night.
threw shreds of potential prompts
and committed themes
through the slot
in the top.

sooooooooooooooooooooooo...
2021 looks to be more challenging for me than years past.

i would like to request:
all my pomes in a *single workshop thread*
thread *prepopulated* with index plus 30 replies
1st post as *index with links* as completed
permission to *post weekly, when needed*
weekly postings may require several connect-drop-reconnect cycles
*please ignore* any waxing-poetics embodying/giving-voice-to
those compounding-cummulative-complex frustrations,
'cuz why not?


local environment is slowly readjusting to pre-pandemic,
but
most access points are tentatively set for september-december.
i r need april.ing(s). 

wut-say-ye?
m


----------



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2021)

Arrange the thread the way you want it.
I'll find your thread, promise


----------



## Pulse (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes, I'd like to participate - no idea what I'll write about; but thanks for reminding us all.


----------



## audrey (Mar 9, 2021)

It's a maybe for me--I am working 7 days a week until May--but I am willing to give it a shot--just not sure if I can finish it


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll be there.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 10, 2021)

Count me in.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 11, 2021)

Darren I still didn't get it? Would we have to write on declared prompts or themes or would those be any themes of our own choices?


----------



## Darren White (Mar 11, 2021)

You can write whatever you like. One poem per day. There is no theme or prompt.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ll give it go!


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 11, 2021)

Darren White said:


> You can write whatever you like. One poem per day. There is no theme or prompt.



Thanks
My yes for it.


----------



## undead_av (Mar 11, 2021)

with encouragement from xXx, I will try again this year - last year I failed after the first day :lemo: hopefully this year I can make it!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 11, 2021)

undead_av said:


> with encouragement from xXx, I will try again this year - last year I failed after the first day :lemo: hopefully this year I can make it!


It will be great to have you try again this year


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello everybody - yes I will try, hopefully I will write myself out of this writers block and give myself a daily structure again. Can't promise on the quality, just lots of strange experiments.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll give it a try, but life is hectic so don't expect much quality.  It might be as little as 20 minutes per very early morning and plenty of micropoetry.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes. Will give it a go.


----------



## Greyson (Mar 11, 2021)

would love to participate again this year, thank you for the reminder!


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok I will proceed as I did last year with rewrites as well as new poems. I am not a stream of consciousness writer at all. I work from a work file. I will post unfinished poems I am still working on. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 12, 2021)

I want to say from the start that I might not have sufficient time to supply critique, so I don't expect anyone to critique my work.  I wouldn't feel right receiving it while unable to supply it.  Please bear this in mind if giving critique to my poems.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 12, 2021)

That's okay Phil.  It's impossible anyway, for all of us, to reply to every poem. So don't worry.


----------



## PiP (Mar 12, 2021)

Sadly, I won't participate this year as our daughter and family are going to hire a huge campervan ... isolation bubble ... and drive down to see us the moment the borders open. This could be mid-April so I don't want to commit to something I know I won't complete. I will support NaPo in spirit.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 12, 2021)

Family, real life, always comes first, PiP!


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 12, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> I want to say from the start that I might not have sufficient time to supply critique, so I don't expect anyone to critique my work.  I wouldn't feel right receiving it while unable to supply it.  Please bear this in mind if giving critique to my poems.




Hi guys - yes I'm afraid that like Phil I won't be able to write a poem a day and also do crits. I might do a couple here and there but even writing the simplest of things can take me hours. I'm not joking. The possibilities for inadvertently putting my foot in it haunt my every keystroke. So please nobody worry about critiquing my offerings. I'm just doing it for fun. Cheers ta ra abit PG


----------



## Darren White (Mar 12, 2021)

What I said to Phil applies to you too PG 
Welcome. A few more weeks and we get started!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 13, 2021)

Not sure if I count as quantifiable reality or a figment of my own imagination, but the worst I can do is nothing, so if I had a hat I'd throw it and miss the ring by a mile, but the gist is there. (I really do suck at throwing.)


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 18, 2021)

I've been in the writing doldrums lately, and mostly busy with being a caregiver, but I may give it a try anyway to help keep my creativity going.


----------



## Outsider (Apr 2, 2021)

Will participate.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 3, 2021)

And me. :drinkcoffee:


----------



## Darren White (Apr 3, 2021)

The more, the merrier


----------



## alana (Apr 4, 2021)

I've only just joined the forums, but would like to participate in this!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 4, 2021)

alana said:


> I've only just joined the forums, but would like to participate in this!


I'll have a look, see if I can give you access.


----------



## VRanger (Apr 4, 2021)

audrey said:


> It's a maybe for me--I am working 7 days a week until May--but I am willing to give it a shot--just not sure if I can finish it



When in doubt, jot a haiku. 17 syllables! Darren told me it counts! LOL


----------



## audrey (Apr 4, 2021)

I suspect they will get shorter and shorter as I go


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 5, 2021)

vranger said:


> When in doubt, jot a haiku. 17 syllables! Darren told me it counts! LOL



If that's too much, try a lune.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry, I came out of a long hiatus, but I’m willing to try this, despite how late in the month it is, maybe I’ll catch up maybe not. Just wanna try and see how it goes.


----------



## samster (Apr 9, 2021)

Can I join the challenge?


----------



## Darren White (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course. You should be able to start posting your poems. Welcome


----------



## samster (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you so much, Darren!


----------

